# Happy Birthday, Jaybo!



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

have a great birthday Jaybo!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Bday! Hope it's a great one!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Just that much closer to 8! Well, mentally closer.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday dude!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Happy bday!*


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Jaybo!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to you
You look like a haunter
and smell like one too!

Hope you had a great birthday.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Jaybo!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Aw, happy birthday darlin.... much love to you! (And steak... and baked goods.... and electronics.. much of that to you TOO!)


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday...what? you get steak? sounds like a good one!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Yep. My family took me to a very nice steak house. It was soooooo good! I ate so much I have to lay down now. Best day ever!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jaybo! Glad to hear you had fun.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A belated Happy Birthday


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Crap dude...I'm so sorry. I haven't been on much and missed your day. Happy Birthday.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy belated birthday to ya!!!!


----------

